# Cool Sub-Forum!



## tradrockrat (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't believe I haven't looked here before!  This is great.  I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everybody who has posted a thread here.  All of the videos are excellent.

I don't think I have anything recent, but I'll check some of my old (12-15 years) stuff and see if I have anything worth posting.  Chances are it'll just be some forms, but what the heck!


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

Post anything visual, I am sure everyone will appreciate it.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 9, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Post anything visual, I am sure everyone will appreciate it.


Absolutely!  I love watching this stuff.  If I only had access to a digicorder.....


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes, it's fun to see what others are doing!


----------

